#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  op zoek naar nederlandse moslim

## fatna22

ben op zoek naar een nederlandse moslim of die bereid is moslim te worden

----------


## zhakim

hoi jij hebt moi nam ik ben hakim uit arnhem mijn email adres [email protected]

----------


## zakaria-1981

Beste Fatna,

ik heb je net al een bericht gestuurd, maar mijn computer deed raar. Vandaar dat ik je er nog een stuur.

Ik zal me even voorstellen: ik ben Sjoerd (Zakaria), ben vorige week zaterdag officieel moslim geworden. Ik woon in Zuid-Holland, ben 24 jaar oud en geniet van het leven (op de goede manier). Ik ben net voor het eerst ingelogd op deze site. Ik was net een beetje aan het surfen vandaar dat ik bij jou terecht ben gekomen

Groetjes van Sjoerd (Zakaria), 

ps. met die naam is het nog wel een beetje wennen

----------


## firaslim

ben ook opzoek naar een moslima,ben zelf moslim [nederlands]

gr firas.

----------


## Mohsien

> _Geplaatst door fatna22_ 
> *ben op zoek naar een nederlandse moslim of die bereid is moslim te worden*


Ze3ma Marokkanen zijn lelijk en ik ben te mooi voor de Marokkanen. Dus ik zoek beter een Nederlander, want die zijn mooi. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen smaakt. Maar je hebt verkeerde keuze gemaakt en dat zal je beseffen, wanneer je gaat scheiden, en dan ga je een Marokkaan zoeken. Vraag mensen die wel ervaring met Nederlanders hebben. Na een paar jaren gaat hun huwelijk stuk.

----------


## QueenNabila

> _Geplaatst door Mohsien_ 
> *Ze3ma Marokkanen zijn lelijk en ik ben te mooi voor de Marokkanen. Dus ik zoek beter een Nederlander, want die zijn mooi. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen smaakt. Maar je hebt verkeerde keuze gemaakt en dat zal je beseffen, wanneer je gaat scheiden, en dan ga je een Marokkaan zoeken. Vraag mensen die wel ervaring met Nederlanders hebben. Na een paar jaren gaat hun huwelijk stuk.*


  :nl:   :sniper:

----------


## indomuslim

Hoi, 

Wat vind je van een Indonesische moslim?

----------


## zakaria-1981

Assalam aleikoem mensen,

trouwen doe je omwille van je geloof. Daaruit zal de liefde voor elkaar ontstaan. Dus ik ben er van overtuigd dat het zeker kan een gemengt huwelijk.
Uiteraard zal dat van beiden partije extra aandacht nodig hebben. De Ned. moslim heeft immers nog steeds een Ned. familie. Ondanks dat zij niet aan bijv. kledingvoorschriften, drank, halal eten etc houden, is het toch de familie van die moslim. 
Elkaar veranderen hoeft niet, maar geef elkaar wel wederzijds respect als mens zijnde. 
Andersom geldt dat natuurlijk ook. 

Indien beide partijen dat beseffen, en verder de religie serieus nemen, komt het inchallah goed. 

Een Nederlandse moslim

ps... uiterlijk is voor iedereen verschillend. Allah swt heeft daarom verschillende mensen gemaakt om het ons naar de zin te maken. Zie juist de waarde ervan ipv je beledigt te voelen als een Marokkaanse met een Nederlander wil of omgekeerd.

----------

